# information on my father



## joanne patricia 68 (Jan 21, 2014)

My father Juan, may have served on either Monte Anaga, or Monte Umbe and was caught up in the Liverpool Dockers strike, in October 1967. There he met my mother, Margaret, and had a brief affair, in which I was conceived. I have very little information about this person, and this is a "nothing to lose" attempt, in my search for information.

joanne


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome onboard Joanne, enjoy the site..

I can't help you with your search but maybe there is somebody on the site who can. I wish you all the best.

Cheers Frank


----------

